# Help finding wood dye



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't seem to find wood dye anywhere in Hamilton, anyone know where I might find some local, or do I have to order online?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.woodessence.com/dyesdefault.html


Kitchener/ Tranna
http://www.richelieu.com/produit/index.php?id=1001826

Tranna 

http://www.goudeymfg.com/index.html


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

you could try leevalley as well 
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=20082&cat=1,190,42942


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Lee Valley looks to have what I'm after, (water based Amber dye) and they're close by also. :thanks5qx:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Exotic Woods... also in Burlington near Lee Valley:

http://www.exotic-woods.com/index.html


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

+1 for Lee Valley, it's where I got mine. I got the honeytone amber and ebony black.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

irvine- you want amber dye, water based?
im in hamilton, and if you only need enough to do a few projects ill set you up-
ive got a bottle of the stew mac vintage amber-ill never use it all.
pm me if you want some.


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

PM sent....


----------

